# klein tools



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

did klein change the quality of there tools? just wondering since all the klein screwdrivers have different handles now. i got a screwdriver from home depot and it didnt have a black tip on it.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've never been a fan of Klein screwdrivers. I have a few new ones that turned to junk within the first few weeks of use. But then again, I've never been able to find a screwdriver that can stand of the use and abuse of electrical work.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I've never been a fan of Klein screwdrivers. I have a few new ones that turned to junk within the first few weeks of use. But then again, I've never been able to find a screwdriver that can stand of the use and abuse of electrical work.


the straight blade ones last me a while but the philips break pretty quick


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> did klein change the quality of there tools?


I've asked myself that same question numerous times over the years, and I'm still not sure. They've either decreased the quality of their tools or I'm harder on tools as I age. Maybe a little of both. When I recently replaced my #2 phillips a few months ago, I promised myself for the zillionth time in a row that I was going to treat it good this time. It's only been a few months, and already it's slipping in the heads of philips screws. When I was rooting through the junk drawer in the kitchen earlier today, I dug out an older "Klein and Sons" #2 phillips and it still has a real nice tip on it. I think it's safe to say "they don't make 'em like they used to". I've always been impressed with Snap-On's screwdrivers and I promise that my next full set is going to come from the Snap-On man.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i wonder if the journeyman 2000 screwdrivers are better


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i wonder if the journeyman 2000 screwdrivers are better


If they are, I don't like being forced to buy the high dollar series of tools just because they're making the regular line out of junk now.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i wonder if the journeyman 2000 screwdrivers are better


Well I have the Journeyman 2000 screwdrivers, the tips are black just like the older Kleins, the flatheads hold up extremely well, and the phillips is just starting to show some wear. These screwdrivers were used hard and I have had them since last June. 

Also some local Home Depots had the 5pc set on clearance for $39.00, I'm about to get a spare set.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i do like the new grips on the screwdrivers i just hope they didnt cheapen up the metal. those screwdrivers are expensive


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electro916 said:


> Also some local Home Depots had the 5pc set on clearance for $39.00, I'm about to get a spare set.


I just bought two sets at $39 myself. :cool2:


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I just bought two sets at $39 myself. :cool2:



That was a sweet deal:thumbsup:


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> If they are, I don't like being forced to buy the high dollar series of tools just because they're making the regular line out of junk now.


just another way to con a guy out of more money. complete bull**** but i think thats what they (being klein) are going for.


----------



## cbruce73401 (Jul 16, 2008)

I've used Klein since I first got in to the trade and have been very disappointed in the last few things I've bought. They want to raise the price, drop the quality and then not warranty anything.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

what he said x3


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

cbruce73401 said:


> I've used Klein since I first got in to the trade and have been very disappointed in the last few things I've bought. They want to raise the price, drop the quality and then not warranty anything.


i only been using klein since about 1999. thats when i got my first tool kit. i havnt really noticed quality change but maybe the guys who used the stuff a lot longer than me has


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Someone should send this thread to Klein! I emailed a similar thread to them and I never did get a reply.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i only been using klein since about 1999.


I've been a Klein user since 1874.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I have two 9'' lineman's, one is greenlee, the other is craftsman.

I know craftsman isn't ideal, but their unlimited, no questions asked warranty is hard to beat.

Their ***** are pretty nice, but the spring on them broke, so I went to bring them in, and looked at my needle nose, and my lineman's and figured "why not?". I brought all 3 in and took their new versions to the counter, and walked out with 65 dollars worth of new tools. Free.

No questions, no nothing.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't use any Crafstman stuff (other than mechanic's tools). Reason is simple - Sears is 30 minutes from my house while Lowes and HD are 5 minutes away. It's just a matter of convenience despite their unbeatable warranty.


----------



## cbruce73401 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm in the same boat, the closest Sears is about an hour away. The supply house we go to most of the time just quit selling Klein and switched to Greenlee. They are starting to grow on me, they warranty anything no questions asked. I just can't get passed how weird the Linemans feel since all I've ever known is Klein.


----------



## shorttimer (Dec 24, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> did klein change the quality of there tools? just wondering since all the klein screwdrivers have different handles now. i got a screwdriver from home depot and it didnt have a black tip on it.


I agree w/u klein tool are not what they used to be.


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*Different type of screwdriver.....*

For most stuff, I usually use a cordless drill & mag tip. :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

cbruce73401 said:


> I've used Klein since I first got in to the trade and have been very disappointed in the last few things I've bought. They want to raise the price, drop the quality and then not warranty anything.


 
I think like many other former quality tool lines once Klein got hooked up with Home Crapo they got caught up with production numbers and didn't keep up with quality control as they did when they had less distribution. 
The Crapo has flooded the market with DeWalt, a brand that you never really saw before they exploded there country wide.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I still like Klein tools overall. When I started they were the only tools you saw an electrician carry. The new screwdrivers I got for Christmas look like they are made by Bahco for Klein.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I think like many other former quality tool lines once Klein got hooked up with Home Crapo they got caught up with production numbers and didn't keep up with quality control as they did when they had less distribution.
> The Crapo has flooded the market with DeWalt, a brand that you never really saw before they exploded there country wide.


 
You are right on that one...I'm pretty bad for buying my Klein stuff at Homeless depot. I don't usually make it into suppliers (and most suppliers don't even sell Klein anymore) Homeless is always open and just around the corner. DeWalt has definately gone way down in quality...but I would use DeWalt over Makita and some Milwaukee stuff anyday since Makita and Milwaukee are now making a lot of stuff in china. At least DeWalt is made in Mexico.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> You are right on that one...I'm pretty bad for buying my Klein stuff at Homeless depot. I don't usually make it into suppliers (and most suppliers don't even sell Klein anymore) Homeless is always open and just around the corner. DeWalt has definately gone way down in quality...but I would use DeWalt over Makita and some Milwaukee stuff anyday since Makita and Milwaukee are now making a lot of stuff in china. At least DeWalt is made in Mexico.




Ive had the same Milwaukee 18v hammerdrill for 5 years. Gets beat, used everyday and still runs strong. A friend bought a DeWalt 18v hammerdrill and within a year the clutch was shot,and batt. packs were not holding a charge. He switched to Milwaukee and has had the drill for the last 3 years. DeWalt is no better being made in Mexico over China, they are all the same now, just overseas junk.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I used to love milwaukee stuff...especially the super sawzall I've heard it is now owned by ITW which is a chinese company. At my last company we got some DeWalt stuff from DeWalt directly it seemed to hold up better than the tools we got from Homeless depot maybe it's made cheaper??


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i like the milwaukee portable band saw and the hole hawg


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> I used to love milwaukee stuff...especially the super sawzall I've heard it is now owned by ITW which is a chinese company. At my last company we got some DeWalt stuff from DeWalt directly it seemed to hold up better than the tools we got from Homeless depot maybe it's made cheaper??


I will agree on that one, I purchase all my powertools from a supplier. You pay more but I think you get way better quality.

On a side note about Lowes, a friend of mine is a plumbing contractor. He was talking with a well pump manufacturer and the manufacturer rep. said that in the factory they have 2 areas, a supply product production area, and a Lowes product production area. The rep. said that the pumps that go to Lowes have plastic gears and are made cheaper so Lowes can sell them cheaper.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i like the milwaukee portable band saw and the hole hawg


I like cake and ice cream. Ice cream is good.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Where is the Ice Cream made?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> Where is the Ice Cream made?


he waves his hand and magically has ice cream. hes godlike


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> he waves his hand and magically has ice cream. hes godlike


 
He better not wave too much he might go blind.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> He better not wave too much he might go blind.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> he waves his hand and magically has ice cream. hes godlike


Sounds like my old boss


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> he waves his hand and magically has ice cream. hes godlike



Yes, because my servants bring it to me. Marc, I would like some ice cream please.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Yes, because my servants bring it to me. Marc, I would like some ice cream please.


 
Speedy you need to move this to the "boot" thread it's getting pretty deep in here.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> He better not wave too much he might go blind.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> He better not wave too much he might go blind.


I have no idea what you're talking about. :whistling2:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

The "boot" thread ?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> he waves his hand and magically has ice cream.  hes godlike


Do I detect a note of jealousy here?


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> he waves his hand and magically has ice cream. hes godlike







randomkiller said:


> He better not wave too much he might go blind.






Peter D said:


> Do I detect a note of jealousy here?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> The "boot" thread ?


 Nevermind:lol:


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Klein has a wierd cult like following, there are much much higher grade options out there, and most cost less. Look up Knipex and WERA tools. WIHA, Witte, RUKO, SOLA and others are great also.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> Klein has a wierd cult like following, there are much much higher grade options out there, and most cost less. Look up Knipex and WERA tools. WIHA, Witte, RUKO, SOLA and others are great also.


 
I think the brands you mentioned have a much wierder cult following them,
much like one note singers.


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*Klein tools*

I used to love My Klein tools, But, Quality changed. 
The easily broken, wrist wrenching, Klein conduit reamer provided inspiration to build a tougher, faster, Non breaking, powered, versatile, new design.


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*Klein Quality*

Maybe that is why Klein is no longer at Lowe's or Sears?...the Quality issue. Lowe's just put in Knipex pliers


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

that must be it...I mean lowe's only carries the highest quality stuff, right?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I like some klein tools. I think they have the best linemans out there. I have a set of j2000 and after i put some gorrila glue in the handles they have been great. If I remember right they are 4 years old and still sharp. 
But I do think having to glue the handles on a $40 pair of pliers is bs.

I've been using knipex for a few years and they are great. 

I got tired of haveing to replace klein screwdrivers every few months so i just got a set of wiha. I haven't really had a chance to use them much so the jury is still out, but they seem to be of very high quality and not much price difference with klein.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I love the 10n1 to. The convenience makes it worth it to me to have to replace one every so often.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

So..funny thing about this thread. The advertising software is picking up the "Klein" references so advertisements for Calvin Klein women's underwear keep popping up. I guess they figure that it will inspire gift buying or something like that. :blink:


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

hey, beats seeing ads for klein tools...hotter models


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> i wonder if the journeyman 2000 screwdrivers are better





MDShunk said:


> If they are, I don't like being forced to buy the high dollar series of tools just because they're making the regular line out of junk now.


I agree. Why does Klein have _*SO MANY*_ different models of 9" lineman side cutting pliers??? Just the plain 9" New England nose, no crimper or tape-pulling slot. I found the 208-9NE, 213-9NE, D203-9NE, D213-9NE, D2000-9NE, J2000-9NE. I believe that with *just one supplier*, I found 8 different models of basically the same 9NE lineman pliers. Unless, it's because so many different trades and industries use this type of pliers that some just don't need the 'top of the line' plier. 

Why not have just one? Or two, at most. One for general use, and one for professional use. idk.

Why even the need to come out with a 'Journeyman Series'? What professional electrician would _not_ want these? And, what are the J-men supposed to think about their 'pre-Journeyman' pliers (including screwdrivers, diagonals...)? Are the old ones now considered the 'Apprentice Series'? I just don't get it. Seems like 'over-diversification' to me. Companies that get too far away from what they made their name on, get spread too thin, then find themselves in trouble...

When I bought mine (lineman plier), I bought the Journeyman 2000 series, because I figured that they are going to be used for years to come, only to have the grips pull off


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> When I bought mine (lineman plier), I bought the Journeyman 2000 series, because I figured that they are going to be used for years to come, only to have the grips pull off


 Gorilla glue!


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

in over 30 yrs of elec work, i've never had handles come off sidecutters. EXACTLY how do you " slip" off the handles ???:blink:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

paul d. said:


> in over 30 yrs of elec work, i've never had handles come off sidecutters. EXACTLY how do you " slip" off the handles ???:blink:


 That's the big problem with the j2000 series linemans, every pair I've seen the handles have slipped on them.


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*too many choices*

why not just have 1 or 2. What about other brands of sidecutters?


BP_redbear said:


> I agree. Why does Klein have _*SO MANY*_ different models of 9" lineman side cutting pliers??? Just the plain 9" New England nose, no crimper or tape-pulling slot. I found the 208-9NE, 213-9NE, D203-9NE, D213-9NE, D2000-9NE, J2000-9NE. I believe that with *just one supplier*, I found 8 different models of basically the same 9NE lineman pliers. Unless, it's because so many different trades and industries use this type of pliers that some just don't need the 'top of the line' plier.
> 
> Why not have just one? Or two, at most. One for general use, and one for professional use. idk.
> 
> ...


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

paul d. said:


> in over 30 yrs of elec work, i've never had handles come off sidecutters. EXACTLY how do you " slip" off the handles ???:blink:


I didn't slip off. The grips slipped off the handles...

... by using the 'fish tape pulling slot' of the J200-9NETP pliers to pull a fish tape. The Journeyman grips are nice and comfy in the hand, but I believe their larger size gives perhaps too much grip. (Or, maybe the material just doesn't adhere to the steel of the handles).

I pulled, and the grips 'slipped' off.

That's how. 

Then I epoxied them back on, which lasted for nearly a year. I was pulling with them again, probably too hard. I heard the epoxy go 'snap', then they both would slip around -very annoying. I, then, just removed the grips completely and used them with no grips for about 3 weeks before mixing up a new batch of 2-part epoxy and sliding them back on again.

Next time, I'm just buying the plain-blue-gripped lineman plier.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Peter D said:


> So..funny thing about this thread. The advertising software is picking up the "Klein" references so advertisements for Calvin Klein women's underwear keep popping up. I guess they figure that it will inspire gift buying or something like that. :blink:


 
I think that's just on your PC there Pete.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I think that's just on your PC there Pete.


I'm seeing it too... and it's a nice ad!


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

i have never had a problem with my kleins but i am always looking to upgrade. i bought the klein 7 piece screwdriver set almost six years ago and they are holding up great minus the 5/16X6in that i used as a chisel . but i have a large number of kleins and no quality problems so for only warranty problems. im starting to make the move to ideal.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Klein ratchet cutter, lost spring*

I was using my Klein 63750 ratchet cutters yesterday, and a spring must have broken of fell off. (63750 are the 750/1000mcm, and the 63060 are the 400/500mcm cutters, just for reference).

The handles no longer spring open. Looking for the spring now, where I was using them yesterday...

Anyone know of a supplier for parts for these cutters?

These are very good cutters. They still work as is, just not as efficiently with the handles not automatically reopening.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

the last Klein screwdriver I purchased was a 10n1, it's now a 2n1. The only thing i use it for is nut driving, even then it kinda sucks because it's so short. I do like Klein levels, I think they are still pretty high quality. You get six insulated wiha's at Sears for 34 bucks, i think it's a good deal. knipex linesman and ***** are the same price and better quality so...:thumbsup:
Don't have much greenlee except for some old fishtapes.
Ideal's insulated drivers are $65 for six and they are made in china:no:


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

Our local Graybar quit carrying Klein tools because they wouldn't honor the warranty on them. They started carrying Ideal tools instead. Most of my screwdrivers and strippers are Ideal and Craftsman but I will always carry a pair of Klein sidecutters. Even if Klein has gone downhill it would be weird not to have anything made by Klein. Kinda like a plumber not having any tools made by Ridgid. They just go together so well.


----------



## toolguy (Mar 24, 2009)

Tulbox said:


> Maybe that is why Klein is no longer at Lowe's or Sears?...the Quality issue. Lowe's just put in Knipex pliers


Beware!! TULBOX is actually the national sales manager for Knipex in the USA. Biased??


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

I used to carry Klein side cutters untill I got my Knipex side cutters in the mail.


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*Fred..is that you*



toolguy said:


> Beware!! TULBOX is actually the national sales manager for Knipex in the USA. Biased??


 Fred is that you??


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

hey tulbox are you really a knipex retailer??? if you are i want your honest opinion about the knipex line of tools and do they sell screwdrivers or do they just use other brands in their package offers????


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Kinda cool, I was at the supply house and they had a box of old Klein linesmen out on the counter and they were all individually packaged in a rectangle cardboard box. I've only been doing electrical work for about ten years but i never bought them like that. I wonder when they switched to the new packaging. Anyone know?:001_unsure:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Kinda cool, I was at the supply house and they had a box of old Klein linesmen out on the counter and they were all individually packaged in a rectangle cardboard box. I've only been doing electrical work for about ten years but i never bought them like that. I wonder when they switched to the new packaging. Anyone know?:001_unsure:


down here kleins are still sold in their regular plastic packaging thing ( what ever that its called) but then again i buy all my tools online and dont go into a supply house for tools unless its to change them out on the lifetime warranty so that might something recent


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

toolguy said:


> Beware!! TULBOX is actually the national sales manager for Knipex in the USA. Biased??


I'm beginning to think that half the posters on this board either work for a tool company, or they get free tools from a company to promote, and are biased towards them.


----------



## Tulbox (Sep 11, 2009)

*Knipex quality and screwdrivers*



bduerler said:


> hey tulbox are you really a knipex retailer??? if you are i want your honest opinion about the knipex line of tools and do they sell screwdrivers or do they just use other brands in their package offers????


No I am not a retailer
Knipex is the largest manufacturer of premium pliers on earth and make excellent pliers. Knipex does not make screwdrivers but does distribute Witte screwdrivers in the US. Witte is the largest German screwdriver manufacturer. Many tool companies in Germany still specialize. Knipex-Pliers, Witte-Screwdrivers etc.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> I'm beginning to think that half the posters on this board either work for a tool company, or they get free tools from a company to promote, and are biased towards them.


I wouldn't mind getting some free tools! Free is one of my favorite words.:thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Tulbox said:


> No I am not a retailer
> Knipex is the largest manufacturer of premium pliers on earth and make excellent pliers. Knipex does not make screwdrivers but does distribute Witte screwdrivers in the US. Witte is the largest German screwdriver manufacturer. Many tool companies in Germany still specialize. Knipex-Pliers, Witte-Screwdrivers etc.



ok cool stuff thank you:thumbup: i have been looking into getting some witte and knipex tools i have some wiha


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

bduerler said:


> down here kleins are still sold in their regular plastic packaging thing ( what ever that its called) but then again i buy all my tools online and dont go into a supply house for tools unless its to change them out on the lifetime warranty so that might something recent


Manager of the store told me that's how they were sold in the past. I don't know if that's true or not though.:scooter:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

so just a thought here i know klein and ideal are lifetime warrantied and all that good stuff but now i wish they had theft protection to i got broken into and all my tools are gone and my insurance wont give me a dime because my deductable is higher than the amount i had stolen over 4000 in tools and meters gone out of my truck parked in my driveway


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

That SUCKS!!

Your deductible is over $4 grand??? You may want to re-think that.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> That SUCKS!!
> 
> Your deductible is over $4 grand??? You may want to re-think that.



well i happened to be at my parents house that night for dinner and when i went to leave i found my door handle destroyed along with my dash and my toolbox wide open with everything gone so i claimed it on there policy since i have very minimal auto insurance and well to make a long story short i got boned


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have no ties with any tool sales crap whatsoever

BUT!!!!

The handle came off my klien pliers and after my recent unhappiness with their quality decided to venture into lowes after hearing all the raves about Knipex on here and ......

Them Knipex pliers are the cats a$$ I will never buy another klien again:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

